# Baby gate nightmare- Crazy after worming?



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ironically, having just posted about Dexter's manic behaviour this evening, things took turn for the worse when he got his head stuck between the bars of the baby gate into the kitchen. I was even more horrified that him I think- and boy did he yelp repeatedly. He got free eventually but it was a vile experience. Since then he has been unusually manic for much longer than usual. The only difference today is that he has had a worming tablet. Could there be any connection or is this a stupid assumption? I guess he may just have got over excited having had visitors but still.....!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am so glad he got free unscathed. I wouldn't have thought its anything to do with worming tablets, just normal manic poo behaviour


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lily gets crazy right after breakfast and on our last walk of the night. If she gets a hold of your hand she will bite like crazy to the point where her eyes roll back.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You're not alone with dexters mad moments, SIDS got a bit of Jekyll and Hyde about him! He's 19 months and you could set your time by his behaviour. Molly was very much the same but has calmed down considerable just over the past few months,only goes manic when we get visitors. 
I'm sure it's nothing to do with the worming tablet just the normal poo behaviour! 
As for his head stuck I'm glad he got out without hurting himself, I bet it was scary for you too,a bit like me when I sucked Molly's tail up the Hoover. She too yelped!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yikes!
Poor Dexter - hope his head/neck is ok this morning.... We had to put some weld mesh on our gate - Inzi could walk right through the bars when she first came home - as could Kiki - although with the weld mesh in place she could also climb over


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A good heads up for people with puppies, imagine if he had got his head jammed when you were not home? Like the others I'd be surprised if I had to do with the deworming.


----------



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

'a bit like me when I sucked Molly's tail up the Hoover.' 

I need to be careful, Dexter has a longish tail!!!

I guessed it was less likely to be the worming tablet; thanks for confirming I need to accept this will be a regular occurrence for a while!

Fairlie, I am now paranoid about him doing this again. Luckily it won't be long before his head won't fit through the bars and I crate him on the odd occasion I've been out in the last couple of weeks. I can also shut a door in front of the gate so hopefully there will be no repeat. I am also considering putting mesh across it until he's a bit bigger. 
Having spent the day 'puppy-proofing the garden, he is proving to be a full time job! Again, as I write, he is currently behaving like he is on an amphetamine fuelled Saturday night rampage....... 

Thanks for the reassurance as ever!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think you might be the only one who doesn't need to worry about it happening again. Chances are he has learned his lesson. Rufus was a full time job too, only he had a staff of two which helped. At four years he still goes "cracker dog" from time to time, if he stopped I would honestly worry about him and miss it too.


----------

